# 2011 Midwest Slot Car Swap Dates



## ajd350

Announcing the 2011 Midwest Slot Car Swap dates
Sunday March 20, 2011 and Sunday November 20, 2011 

The Show will remain at its current location, Lincoln Center, Highland, Indiana
Mark your calendars for the BIG one!

Al DeYoung


----------



## A/FX Nut

Thanks for the info, I wish the November date was two weeks earlier. But it is, what it is.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well This Show Is Only 123 More Days Away Cant Wait Honda27


----------



## ajd350

Darrell, you're getting ahead of yourself. LOL


----------



## honda27

*show*

it was a good show and now its only 119 more day til the next 1 see u there


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now only 115 more days til show


----------



## brownie374

114.5


----------



## brownie374

114 Days Till The Next Show Away We Go Zooom Zooom Zoom!lol


----------



## brownie374

113 Days To Go Zoom Zoom Away We Go !


----------



## DesertSlot

I had to miss the last one because of family. I hope I can make the next one. ZOOM!:hat:


----------



## crosley

*Wow*

I cant wait the nite before motel run seems to be crazy or is it just me
Bart


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Its Now Only 111 More Days Til Show Zoom We Go


----------



## brownie374

Zoom We Go


----------



## honda27

*show*

hi guys race fans only 108 more days til the next show zoom we go


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello race fans its only 99 more days til the show its coming fast zoom we go honda27


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello guys its only 92 more days til show coming fast zoom we go


----------



## ajd350

March 20 2011 
Highland, IN / Midwest Slot Car Swap
Lincoln Center. 10AM-3PM
Admission $5.00, under16 free
Call 1-708-946-3571 or [email protected]


----------



## honda27

*show*

well AL its now only 89 more days til show its coming soon to a location near me and others zoom we go


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*

race fans its only 74 more days til the show its coming fast


----------



## jtslot

your a nut honda,cant wait to go


----------



## honda27

*slot car show*

well race fans its only 69 more days and counting woo hoo


----------



## honda27

*show*

well race fans its now only 64 days to go its a coming r u all ready to go i am zoom we go this is 4 u al


----------



## honda27

*slot car show*

well its now only 60 days to go til show hope u all will be there away we go zoom


----------



## ajd350

So Darrell....does this mean you'll be there?


----------



## honda27

*show*

yes al i will be there at my table he he and i forgot only 58 more days to go all ill see u there pal p.s will i have a lower table number i had 19 last time and this time jeff from motor city wont be there ill move up to like table 10/11/ or 12 i hope so ty


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now only 54 more days til the big one cant wate to go i have lots to sell zoom we go
:wave:


----------



## brownie374

Honda,dont forget to claim that money on your taxes!


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey rick ill claim what i sell at show if u claim what u sell on ebay


----------



## crosley

*Show*

Suasn and I would like to post that we want to get a "hospitallity" room at the motel that nite, she wants to get food for all the Park Lane Hobby guys, I think all the Park Lane Hobby guys should bring their for sale items to the room and we(Bart & Susan) will take it from there.If it sounds good to you, the Park Lane Hoobby guys, I will take it from there.I will watch the slot car items she gets the food.Giving back to my brothers at PLH
Bart(crosley)


----------



## honda27

*slot show*

Well Race Fans Its Getting Closer Its Now Only 40 Days To Go And Counting Cant Wate Hope To See All U Guys There Zoom We All Go This Is 4 U Al


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*

hello slot heads the show is now only 32 days away it will be here very fast hope to see all u racers there and bob beers and tom will be here this yr for the show come and meet alot of us hobbie talkers from around the the usa glad to meet a few new hobbie talkers


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*



ajd350 said:


> Announcing the 2011 Midwest Slot Car Swap dates
> Sunday March 20, 2011 and Sunday November 20, 2011
> 
> The Show will remain at its current location, Lincoln Center, Highland, Indiana
> Mark your calendars for the BIG one!
> 
> Al DeYoung


 its only 28 more days til the big one its coming fast hope to see all u slot car guys there zoom we go


----------



## tomhocars

Well,its time for a road trip.Bob and myslf will try and endure each other for the 14 hour drive to Highland ,Indiana.It's still called the Chicago show by so many.Going to sell our O-GOES-HO cars ,especially to Honda.Maybe he'll stop talking,but I doubt it.Bang,zoom we go to Hondaville.Tom Stumpf


----------



## brownie374

Cool the show just got better.I had some extra cash left in my pocket that would have been in yours!


----------



## bearsox

Well the quote Thin Lizzy i guess the Boys are back in town ! Will be good to see the 2 of you back . This will be my last show to sell at before i move to Florida as my wife will retire in April and we are looking for better weather for these ole bones. So i am looking forward to seeing as many friends one last time before i go ! Hope to see alot of you guys there and please stop in and say hello and goodbye.

Bear :wave:


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*



ajd350 said:


> Announcing the 2011 Midwest Slot Car Swap dates
> Sunday March 20, 2011 and Sunday November 20, 2011
> 
> The Show will remain at its current location, Lincoln Center, Highland, Indiana
> Mark your calendars for the BIG one!
> 
> Al DeYoung


 its now only 26 more days til the big 1 hope to see all u slot heads there stop by and say hello i will have a table there so will partspig,bob beers and tom stumpf will also be there with tables and saturday night around 6 pm vendors will have there rooms open for u to stop by and go from room to room to find some good deals and 1 room will have a drag strip set up so bring your drag cars and also there will be fod there also hope to alot of racers there zoom we go


----------



## clemedc

I sure hope I can make it, would love to meet all you guys. 
Clem


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*

well now its only 21 more days getting closer woo hoo im ready r u ready see all u hobby talkers there zoom we go


----------



## ajd350

Here's a link to the flyer
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii59/ajd350/311swapflyer001.jpg


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Its Now Only 17 Days Til The Big One Is Every 1 Ready I Am Cant Wate To See Bob And Tom And All The Others Its Going To Be A Good Show Hope To See All U Therte Zoom We Go


----------



## rodstrguy

I plan on spending me some money... Gotta keep the economy running and an eye out for the 14 AWOL Wisconsin senators...


----------



## ajd350

Tables are going fast now.....
Darrell is unable to sleep. Zoom!


----------



## clemedc

I can`t wait to see all those slots in one place


----------



## Marty

ajd350 said:


> Tables are going fast now.....
> Darrell is unable to sleep. Zoom!


I sent an e-mail yesterday asking about a table but have not heard back yet.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ajd350

E-mail sent, Marty. Thanks. Al


----------



## rodstrguy

Does anyone know if Road Race Replicas will be there? Otherwise I have to place an order for wheel sets...


----------



## ajd350

I have not heard from Phil yet. He usually does not make the spring show. Al


----------



## rodstrguy

I don't remember seeing him in a year or two. Thought it was the fall one he skipped.


----------



## ajd350

When I last talked to him about it he said the spring weather was too unpredictable for his liking.


----------



## partspig

I will be at the show in Highland, set up and selling. I will bring a table full of bodies, over 100 cars and a few large scale cars to sell too. If your a Hobby Talker be sure to introduce yourself at the Partspig's table!! See you there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*show*

I Will Be There To Honda27 Stop And Say Hi And Partspig Will Be Right Next To Me Stop And Say Hi To Him Ti And Say Wee Weeeeeee Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee To Him Lol


----------



## fordcowboy

if i get to go i will look you up.honda lolol. fcb. hope to to see you bud.


----------



## bearsox

*2011 Midwest Slot Car Show Dates*

I will be there set up and selling as usual but for the last time before my move to Florida . So with that in mind i may have a helper ( i hope ) hang at my spot so i can visit some of the gang and say hi and bye bye 1 last time ! Honda ...... i see you plenty already so with some luck Al has my table 2 isles away LOL ! Ahh i will stop by and shop and say hi too !

Bear :wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

well guys its now only 11 more days til the big one hope to see all u hobbie talkers there zoom we go to sell alot of goodies and buy a few goodies see u there :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Were Only 9 Days Away From The Big One Slotcar Show Its Coming Fast Cant Wate To Go Woo Hoo


----------



## SCJ

*SCJ NOT at show.*




Regrettably, we will not be able to make the show......previous commitment.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ajd350

Hope to see you back in the future, John. 
Al DeYoung


----------



## brownie374

I saw the announcement for the show in the Indiana auto/rv


----------



## divcofan

*Highland, IN Slot Show*

I haven't been to this in a few years. Are there many large scale slot dealers there or has this show pretty much gone all HO? Nothing against the little cars but I was just wondering.


----------



## Marty

divcofan said:


> I haven't been to this in a few years. Are there many large scale slot dealers there or has this show pretty much gone all HO? Nothing against the little cars but I was just wondering.


I took a bunch of 1/24 vintage stuff last show and real well. I believe HO is the best represented, but all scales are there.

Anything in particular you looking for? I will be set up again this show.

Marty


----------



## ajd350

There has been a pretty good amount of last few shows. I believe the quantity of HO at shows is just reflecting how much more of it is still around as well as a larger collector base. Since I collect all scales, this is only an observation. One thing for sure is that we encourage ALL slot car related stuff at the Midwest Show, regardless of scale. Bring it on! 
Al DeYoung


----------



## triple20

If there are any vendors reading this that has a red thunderjet cheetah for sale...please bring it...Not 1 red cheetah at the last fall show.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Now It Is Only 1 Week Away 7 Days To Go I Cant Wate To See All You Ht There Please Stop By Mine And Partspigs Tables We Will Be Next To Each Other Zoom We Go


----------



## tomhocars

Whats the nearest airport to the show.Thanks Tom


----------



## clemedc

*airport*

Gary regional, or Chicago midway and perhaps other smaller airports


----------



## ajd350

If you are considering a small plane there is an airport in Lansing, IL. Just a few miles from the show. Al


----------



## A/FX Nut

Al, 

If you could e-mail me a flyer for the show I can make copies and set them on my table at the Car Show in South Bend, Indiana on the Saturday before the Slot Car Show.

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

A/FX, there's a link back on page 3, post 39 for the flyer. You can print from there. Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

wow the show is now only 6 days away coming real fast hope to see ev 1 there and stop by and buy my stuff ty lol


----------



## Tycoarm

Since I'm currently near the end of my 1/32 routed track build, I'll be on the lookout for the 1/32 stuff. 
So while my HO stuff is put away for now I still might pick up a car or two.


----------



## A/FX Nut

ajd350 said:


> A/FX, there's a link back on page 3, post 39 for the flyer. You can print from there. Al


Thanks Al.

I won't be at the Slot Show this Sunday. I'll be at the Calvacade Of Wheels in South Bend, Indiana. But I'd like to get the word out to any slot car guys about Sunday's Slot Show.

I want to promote the hobby and hopefully get more people around here to go to the Slot Car Show.

I'll be at the November Slot Car Show.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey tycoarm partspig will be there he has 1/32 scale stuff please stop by and see partspig and i we be next to each other ty


----------



## ajd350

Thanks, Randy. We appreciate the effort and it benefits everyone involved. Al


----------



## Tycoarm

I'll be on the lookout for ya's.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Show Is Now Only 2 Days Away We Will All Be There Selling And Buying Hope To See Every 1 There Zoom We Go


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*

HELLO RACE FANS ONLY 1 DAY TIL SHOW ITS SHOW TIME FOLKS ONLY 31 1/2 HRS TO GO TO THE BIG ONE ZOOM WE R ALL GOING SEE ALL YOU HOBBY TALKERS THERE WOO HOO ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM:wave:


----------



## partspig

HMMMMMMM!!!! Are you sure Honda???


----------



## brownie374

What time does the hotel room trading start tonight


----------



## ajd350

Nothing official. Seems the busiest around dinner time until round 9ish. It's all up to the vendors. Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race The Show Is Here In Just 10 1/2 Hrs The Big 1 Will Be Under Way Hope U R Ready Its Show Time Folks Zoom We Go ..................


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Its Now T-minus 4 Hrs And 50 Mins To Show Time Here We Go So Get Up All U Slot Heads And Get Headed To The Show Its Show Time Folks Zoom We Gooooooooooooooooo


----------



## triple20

Have a great show all...I'll be the guy walking around looking to buy slot cars...stop me and say hi


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I was really looking forward to going to this show, but spent my money on a routed track that came up here on HT for sale. I am sure it is a good show.

Hope you guys all find some good bargains

Boosted


----------



## honda27

*show*

It Was A Very Good Show Was Nice To See Ev1 I Sold Over 375.00 Of Stuff Off And Bought A Few Goodies We Had A Big Crowd In The Door Thats Good To See Hope To See Ev 1 Back In November And Thanks To Al And Myself Put The Word Out And Handing Out Flyers So Til Next Time See U Later.


----------



## Rodack

*New to site.Old HotWheels,slot/slotless&HO trains cool.*

Got lots of slotless and slotcars. Old original Hot Wheels. Wish I still had the Olds 442 I sent off for in 1970. Stolen the first day I got it. Got a Durango HO train set. Looking to get a car/train crossing. Boys never really grow up, do we?


----------



## clemedc

I had a good time at the show and even picked some goodies


----------



## Tycoarm

A good show yet again. I picked up a few 1/32 cars and I wanted to spend some more but held back for the Barrington show in May.


----------



## Marty

I had s good show. Made some good deals (Thanks Parts Pig!), bought some more Dash and TOMY bodies, some decals. My only regret is I don't know all the people from HT that were there. Your online names don't usually mean anything in person. I was in the middle of the room, the tall extremely handsome guy:wave: in the Rat Fink t-shirt.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## triple20

Marty said:


> My only regret is I don't know all the people from HT that were there. Your online names don't usually mean anything in person.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Exactly! for a long time I always suggested members come up with a way to identify each other.Never seemed like anyone was interested and people just ignored or didn't pay attention to me.
I would like to meet other members,it seems other members have no interest.
See my above post about being the guy walking around looking for slot cars.I was hoping others would see this and realize,how do I know you?...no interest.
Same issue with the 1:1 boards I visit.
I have come to the conclusion that slot guys and 1:1 guys just aren't as friendly in person as diecast guys.At past shows I have attended most diecast guys wear name tags...It seems they have an interest in meeting others in the hobby.
O well...I'll just keep talking to the few guys I do know and be content with not making any new friends

ok...rant off


----------



## Marty

triple20 said:


> See my above post about being the guy walking around looking for slot cars.I was hoping others would see this and realize,how do I know you?...no interest.
> ok...rant off


I was gone after your post, I didn't see it. Were you the guy with that shirt on and was paying cash?

I was talking with Honda 427 about this. I used to have a sign on my table with all the internet groups I am on, and got very little response. I have business cards on my table with the two Yahoo groups I am owner/moderator of(Aurora Tub Tracks and Eldon slot cars). I occasionally get a response from that. My on-line name is my real name. I sign off with my name and town I live in. There seems to be a core of slot car people that will take the time to introduce themselves and others that are maybe to shy to take that step. We can't all have huge orange signs with our name on it at our tables.

Myself personally I would like to see an organized meeting of the faceless internet people. Pick a time, maybe after the show has been open a couple hours (after the feeding frenzy has died down). Pick a place, maybe the registration table. Wear something to identify yourself, like a kool Rat Fink t-shirt:wave:.

MOO

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rodstrguy

My two brothers and I were there, spent too much money or not enough depending on whom you asked. Spoke with Bob B, Tom S, Honda, and Alex from Model Empire... Got some great deals on some more T-Jets and Thanks to Tom S for a Batmobile kit and a '55 Chevy body. My brothers pick up a few 4-gears from Bob B. Great day had by all from what I saw... Sorry I missed you triple, a fellow Olds guy.


----------



## Tycoarm

Marty said:


> Myself personally I would like to see an organized meeting of the faceless internet people. Pick a time, maybe after the show has been open a couple hours (after the feeding frenzy has died down). Pick a place, maybe the registration table. Wear something to identify yourself, like a kool Rat Fink t-shirt:wave:.
> 
> MOO
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


This idea seems to be a nice ice breaker.


----------



## clemedc

this was my first show and I assumed I would figure out who was who so to speak but the only HT people I found were BOB BEERS and BALLSOUT. I asked alot of people if they belong to HT everyone else said no. I was the bald guy wearing a colts fleece with a Filipina wife.


----------



## bearsox

*A special thanks from Bear*

*I am not sure how to explain this but i was EXTREMELY busy at my table again this show but still had some time to say hello to a ton of HT / friends members ! It may be that i have so many regulars that always drop by. Or that i put out the word that this will be my last show as i am moving away. I am not sure why but this time out guys were all over the place saying hello and goodbye. I truly do appreciate all you guys dropping by to see me off . This show and this group of friends is special to me and will always hold a fond place in my heart ! To me i measure the fullness of my life by the sum and quality of my experiences. Thank you one and all for your friendship and giving this guy the chance to be the big kid that i am and giving me another amazing set of experiences !

Bear:wave:*


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know, it wouldn't be a bad idea if someone could make up Hobbytalk tee shirts just for this sort of occasion!! There are websites that can take any image and put it on just about anything from shirts to coffee cups. If everyone got'em and wore them to the shows, not only would it promote Hobbytalk, but also be an excellent way of getting all us guys together!!


----------



## triple20

:thumbsup: This is most excellent :thumbsup:

Discussion has been started about the fact we have no way of knowing who is who at shows.

There is a very small group that meets at a local restaurant before the show for breakfast. We usually meet there at 9:00 am,spend an hour before the show engaging in conversation and breakfast. 
It would be nice to be able to meet and greet during the show.
How about after show lunch? show off and talk about your show purchases.

What ever you guys are comfortable with,consider me in! 
There just might be some great friendships formed thru activity like this.
If I can ever find the time to finish my slot table and layout,I would even be willing to have guys over to my place for some talk and casual racing for fun. I live about 15-20 minutes from the show venue.

:wave:


----------



## triple20

rodstrguy said:


> Sorry I missed you triple, a fellow Olds guy.


Maybe we can meet up for the November show,I am always willing to talk Oldsmobile :wave:


----------



## tomhocars

We'll Bob and I just got back from the show.Juat a short 13 hour drive.I hope Honda is happy now.The show was good and we had a great time.We met a lot of people we hadn't seen in a couple of years and it was nice to have the insults flying.Al put alot of effort into the show and it showed.Nice job Al.We met Mittens.parts pig,honda,triple20,rodsterguy,clemedc and some names I forget.Marty,There must be another guy named Marty because we couldn't find a good looking guy on the second floor.Sorry we missed you. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Marty

triple20 said:


> :thumbsup: This is most excellent :thumbsup:
> 
> Discussion has been started about the fact we have no way of knowing who is who at shows.
> 
> There is a very small group that meets at a local restaurant before the show for breakfast. We usually meet there at 9:00 am,spend an hour before the show engaging in conversation and breakfast.
> It would be nice to be able to meet and greet during the show.
> How about after show lunch? show off and talk about your show purchases.
> 
> What ever you guys are comfortable with,consider me in!
> There just might be some great friendships formed thru activity like this.
> If I can ever find the time to finish my slot table and layout,I would even be willing to have guys over to my place for some talk and casual racing for fun. I live about 15-20 minutes from the show venue.
> 
> :wave:


I eat breakfast at the hotel too. I still don't know your real name.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## triple20

Marty said:


> I eat breakfast at the hotel too. I still don't know your real name.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Hi Marty,
The local restaurant we go to is called Top Notch,it's about 2 blocks from the Lincoln Center.

Walter


----------



## A/FX Nut

Glad to hear that there was a good turn out for the show. I'm sorry I missed it. But the car show in South Bend was good. All but one of the flyers I printed for the slot car show were gone by Saturday night. Jeff from MotorCityToyz sold all of his Autoworld drag sets and a DOH set.

I'll start a new thread about it on this forum.

I'll be at the November slot car show. Mr Honda is going to get duct taped. I'll need a complete roll for his mouth.

One year we Hobby Talkers wore name tags identifying ourselves as HT members. 

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

All the vendors already have name tags. Why not just add your screen names to them? Al


----------



## bearsox

*2011 Midwest Slot Car Show Dates*



ajd350 said:


> All the vendors already have name tags. Why not just add your screen names to them? Al


Al that makes the most sense ! Simple easy and effective way to do it by adding HT handle below your name on tag and voila ! No need to over think an obvious fix .

Bear :wave:


----------



## clemedc

great idea for the vendors, I would have introduced myself to the rest if I had know who was who. STILL I HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## honda27

honda27 said:


> It Was A Very Good Show Was Nice To See Ev1 I Sold Over 375.00 Of Stuff Off And Bought A Few Goodies We Had A Big Crowd In The Door Thats Good To See Hope To See Ev 1 Back In November And Thanks To Al And Myself Put The Word Out And Handing Out Flyers So Til Next Time See U Later.


 and to mittens for posting the show on the sign at the hobbie shop and handing out flyers way to go.


----------



## A/FX Nut

ajd350 said:


> All the vendors already have name tags. Why not just add your screen names to them? Al


Uh yeah, That's exactly what we did. Alot of Hobby Talkers said they were going to do. But only a few did. I had my Hobby Talk name with my real name on my tag. 

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

well guys its now only 241 more days til the next one but i will be in richfield on april 16 2011 for show so see u guys there zoom we go


----------



## ajd350

Here's some pics from the show.....I


----------



## honda27

*ok show*

well is a long time away til nov only 239 more days to go lol


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 231 more days to go cant wate


----------



## brownie374

I cant WAIT


----------



## bearsox

brownie374 said:


> I cant WAIT


Oh Boy Oh Boy Oh Boy ........ Oh Wait i won't be here ! LOL

Bear :wave:


----------



## speedbuggy

danm forgot all about it


----------



## honda27

*show*

well its now only 227 more days til the big one cant wate zoom
:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

well its april 12 and now its only 220 more daystil show


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well its now only 213 more days till the show i cant wate for it wish we had a summer show date but oh well it will be here soon enough zoom we go
:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wish I could go. This looks like a great show.


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello its now only 201 days til show its coming fast soon to be here :wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

WELL RACE FANS ITS NOW ONLY 188 MORE DAYS TIL THE BIG ONE HOPE 2 C EV 1 THERE ZOOM WE GO
:tongue:


----------



## honda27

*show*

its coming closer guys cant wate ps. call me al ty


----------



## honda27

*show*

well race fans its now only 166 more days til show its coming fast hope to see u here zoom we go :tongue:


----------

